# my naked show dog!



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

So, apparently if you spend a bunch of money on entry fees, hotel and grooming space, your dog will then blow every single bit of it's coat. 

Oh and the other one will come in heat.

Carly is naked. I swear she has a rat tail. The show is in 19 days. 

EEEK!!!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I wanna see a picture!


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

I second the picture request!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'll take a pic tomorrow when the light is better. It's scary. I'm just warning you, lol.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Poor thing. I'm guessing they don't make rogaine for dogs do they? *runs and hides*


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

They listen very closely for signs of show entry.

I am madly trying to grow dog hair for the Maturity. Normally I am cursing dog hair!


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Oh, they read the premiun lists. No doubt. You think GSD's blow coat, you should have seen the Shelties when they would blow coat two weeks before a show.... Talk about hairless.. It was scary.
But, I have seen multiple dogs win points at shows basically naked. Some judges will overlook blown coat for good movement and temperament.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Basically we're pretending that the judge is better able to see Carly's structure and movement without all that pesky coat getting in the way. 

I told my breeder to pray. :help:

Last month at the show in Texas, Sage was semi-naked. So of course she’s in heat now. But she has her coat back.

Since Carly just blew her cost, I figure she should be in heat at the Claremore show, just like last year. But she'll have coat, lol. 

It's all very complicated.  

Good luck on growing coat for the Maturity! If you come up with a magical solution, let me know. I'm currently dousing Carly with Naked Care.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Timing is everything just ask any GSD. Your girl thought what better way to impress the juges.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ee gads How about some grooming to poof her out with The Stuff?


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I have a TON of fur lying around if you want it. I'd happily donate it. 

Maybe you can fashion it into extensions.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I've pulled enough coat out of her this last week to make an entire litter of Pomeranians.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I am keeping mine outside as much as possible. Though the weather has not been exactly cold it is cooler than the house. Also, I got some Maxicare from Cindra. It is my first try with it so I can not give a testament!

CINDRA | Professional Dog Shampoo | Dog Grooming Products - Conditioners

I spray it at the hair roots and back brush 3-4 times a week in the evening just as it describes. The claim is for the development of undercoat. It may be voodoo though! I might also start shaking a rattle and chanting over her!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm spraying diluted Naked Care into her coat in the evening and rubbing it in. Well, what's left of her coat, lol. I'm giving her every supplement known to man. 

It snowed day before yesterday and she was out there chasing Sage around with a toy hanging from her mouth. She didn't seem to notice that it was quite cold out there! The dog seriously has no undercoat. She should have been frozen 

If we don't pull her the day of the show (she's downright embarrassing right now), then she'll have so many products in her coat, that I may have to take out a loan to afford them all!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Okay, so here is a photo of the back end of little miss Sage. She's also entered in the show. She HAS coat:











Then there is the naked hind end of Carly:











Those photos were taken today. Dog show is in 16 days. Hahahahahaha.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I think her nakedness might become vogue.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Apparently I killed my website when I posted the photos. I think it was Carly's rat tail that did it in.

If the site doesn't come back up soon, I'll post the photos again (another way)...


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

So, once again...

Sage, with a normal coat:











Carly, naked:











Her neck looks as bad as her back end.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Okay, I have a black bitch in about that shape! We don't take her out in the day time!
All of her coat came out, guard hairs even. She is slick slick. Fortunately not entered! If she is not coming into season, this is one ridiculous winter coat blow.

Filly is getting some hair back in. I just back brushed more Cindra Maxicare into her. It is looking a bit better, I think. I may be kidding myself. It is time for another bath too. May get that in tomorrow. I am giving her extra oil every day...expensive darn supplement. I also got her an oil supplement that goes on like spot on. Yay! Let's all throw money at growing dog hair. In the meantime, I clog up the vacuum with the Beagle's hair. He has somehow grown a coat like a collie this winter. Whatever! It is not fair.

Filly has a show in early March. I am hopeful that I can blow it up enough to get her through a showing. Maturity follows soon in April and we need to look good. Showing bitches is soooo much fun!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

LOL, I feel your pain!

Carly is so awful looking that I just have to laugh. Sage practically looks like a rough collie next to her. I've upped the fish oil too. And I have a supplement coming in the mail. Yes, we are obsessed. No, I don't think it's going to work. 

Ugh, I hate all these baths. I groom all day long, and then have to bath and dry these big ol' girls. Sigh...

All I have to say is nobody better drop so much as a single hair before our club's specialty in May!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Aw, poor Carly! In about three months, she'll look great. Wonderful timing, eh?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

oh wow....


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

dogfaeries said:


> Apparently I killed my website when I posted the photos. I think it was Carly's rat tail that did it in.
> 
> If the site doesn't come back up soon, I'll post the photos again (another way)...


i'm sorry for your naked dog, but this comment seriously made me laugh out loud.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

well the second picture does look a little lean in the fur dept. i did get a good chuckle, thanx


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

She's definitely scroungy! I think its safe to say that Carly's going to Wichita Falls just for the ride, lol.

Guess its up to Sage to play show dog for me.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Freestep said:


> Aw, poor Carly! In about three months, she'll look great. Wonderful timing, eh?


Our specialty is in THREE MONTHS! It's a tough crowd. She'd better show up with some coat.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I don't know what you use for bodifier but we really like this product. If you have to get some hair to stand out from the body for a bit it works, IMO.

Crown Royale Bodifier - Cherrybrook


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Love Crown Royale products!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I think we have some Crown Royale Bodifier in our bag of tricks!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

WOW...you will need gallons of that stuff and a small miracle to get enough hair on that poor dog! LOL
Been there....done that...it sux!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow, you weren't kidding when you said rat tail! Bianca's tail has always looked like a bushy fox tail(the black tip adds to that too)...then again I didn't know her when she was intact. Hmmm maybe you could glue a fox tail on her. Just kidding! 

That reminds me of when I tried to get my Golden's groomer to do a proper Golden tail grooming, by printing out directions with images on how to do it (from a Golden grooming tutorial). She brought my dog back with most of her tail fringe cut off! Luckily not a show dog but we were about to go to a dog camp weekend so it was a little embarrassing.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Two weeks does not seem like enough time for a hair miracle. Darn it.

I touched Filly today and some guard hairs came out. I went, "NOOOOOOO!"


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Samba said:


> Two weeks does not seem like enough time for a hair miracle. Darn it.
> 
> I touched Filly today and some guard hairs came out. I went, "NOOOOOOO!"


Ummm we are having guard hair issues too. The Hair Fairy definitely seems to be on vacation...

I sent that photo to my breeder/friend and her email reply? "Oh. My." 

For some reason Carly is super wound up too. So I have this crazy hairless dog bouncing off the walls. Throwing toys at Sage (who is parked on the couch trying to stay out of her way), chasing imaginary mice through the house, and launching herself at my head. I'm about ready to shoot her with a tranquilizer dart.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I think our naked black one is going to come into season soon.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok Lucky and Daisy are blowing but their tails are still bushy. I can send you an extension from Lucky alone , he's black and tan! It should do someone some good other then burning up my Dyson. I hate to say this but I'd love for my dogs to be naked right now .Hope your supplements do the trick.


----------

